# Paper Archive: Catalogs, Instructions, Schematics. Non-Discussion Thread



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2015)

Having original catalog, instructions, and schematics can be helpful when working on old stuff, and having the info in one place makes things even easier. Plus: they're just plain cool to look at.
If you have scans or clear pictures of original service literature that you'd like to share you can post it here.

To maintain the utility of the thread, make it easier to search, and to respect property rights, please cooperate with a few requests:


No discussion. PM (private message) the OP (original poster) with questions or comments. If you like a post use the "thumbs up" feature instead of replying. 

*Include a concise text description of the literature for search purposes. As Detective Sergeant Joe Friday sez, "Just the facts": make, model, year/era if known.*

Don't post scans or images from material that is offered for sale by someone other than yourself.

To search for a word on a page, use CTRL+F, type the word in the search box, ENTER. If the word appears on the page the # of occurrences will show and the word(s) will be highlighted.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2015)

1952 Musselman Coaster Brake Service Instructions. Murray, JC Higgins, Elgin Air-Cooled Finned, Model M, Olympic Racer 






big: http://www.timesofplenty.com/2015/img036.jpg





big http://www.timesofplenty.com/2015/img037.jpg


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 5, 2015)

Wise Lock No 7 Instruction Sheet


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2015)

xxxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2015)

*More Columbia Instructions*

xxxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2015)

xxxxx


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 6, 2015)

*Built in kick stands, both versions*

xxxx


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

New Departure Model D Coaster Brake Service Instructions. 
If anyone has a higher-resolution scan please PM me and I'll update.
Here's a good tip from the tinker for making an assembly tool:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?71226-New-Departure-Assembly-Tool


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2015)

MM two speed


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2015)

Here are a few more.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2015)

great thread idea!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is another one.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 2, 2015)

Musselman 2 speed cable actuated shifter


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 2, 2015)

Speaking of Musselman...


----------



## morton (Apr 3, 2015)

*Generic Speedo Mounting*


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Corbin Hubs.


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

New Departure.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2015)

McCauley Chainguard instruction sheet




courtesy http://www.bergerwerke.com


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 12, 2015)

these have been around but might be useful to some...


----------



## bikiba (May 12, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> McCauley Chainguard instruction sheet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I took the liberty of cleaning it up a bit... got rid of the blood stains


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 14, 2015)

wiring diagram for delta horn or light ,  or you can remember this ..... 3 guys standing in a circle   1 named battery ,  1 named switch , and 1 named light / horn  and their all holding hands


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 2, 2015)

New Departure DD 2 speed service thread:









						ND DD 2 speed hub service | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I'm about to tear one down and saw a post from a long time back that you had pics as to the process? Any pics or advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks, Kevin I had this inquiry as a private message, but thought I might as well start a thread about ND DD and D conversion 2 speed service so...




					thecabe.com


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 15, 2015)

1950 BG Goodrich Catalog. Schwinn, Whizzer, Delta, parts, accessories.
Thanks spoker!





missing page:

http://www.allisonleatherworks.com/2015/img111a.jpg


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 15, 2015)

Colson catalog:

1936
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75223-New-Colson-Bicycles-for-1936&highlight=colson

1939
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75276-39-Colson-Catalog&highlight=colson+catalog

1940
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75224-Colson-Bicycles-for-1940&highlight=colson


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 26, 2015)

Elgin Air Cooled Brake Service Instructions


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 22, 2015)

*Photos from a 1931 Montgomery Ward & CO.*

I purchased this catalog last week at an auction and thought I would share some pictures of the past. (1931)


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 7, 2015)

Some pre-1933 stuff here:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?79854-RANDOM-Early-ADS-and-Printed-IMAGE-Thread


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

........


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

.............


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

................


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 2, 2015)

Link to Schwinn catalogs:

http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1893_1940/index.html


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2015)

Schwinn Service Manuals 1 & 2 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81415-Schwinn-Service-Manual-Volume-1

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81579-Schwinn-Service-Manual-Volume-2


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 16, 2015)

1936 Monark Silver King Silverking Niagara Iver Johnson

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?83343-Silverking-1936


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2015)

1950s post-war Schwinn parts & accessories dealer catalog, special thanks to Spoker for sending to scan for public reference 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/83449/


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 19, 2015)

1952 Guaranty Supply Catalog, special thanks to Spoker for sending to scan for public reference 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1952-guaranty-bicycle-supply-catalog.83499/


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 25, 2016)

Schwinn lightweight paper:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/thread-for-printed-goods-scans-brochures-catalogs-etc.85250/


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 26, 2016)

Blix Horn Klaxon type noise maker bell
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mounting-help.85286/#post-533371


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ignez Schwinn's 1945 book online: *'Fifty years of Schwinn built bikes'* link: http://hdl.handle.net/2027/mdp.39015000490683


----------



## ABC Services (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 10, 2016)

Dec. 1925 American Motorcyclists and Bicyclists


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 12, 2016)

Here are four pages from two Gambles catalogs from 1936. Gambles sold Shelby built bikes with Eagle and later Hiawatha head badges.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2016)

Schwinn Lightweight advertisements thread

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lightweight-schwinn-ads.86120/


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2016)

Schwinn freewheel service instruction sheet.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 17, 2016)

A couple of bearing charts showing what each maker used.
First from Chicago Cycle Supply 1938.




Second from 1950 catalog.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2016)

I missed the 24 hour cutoff to add this to the previous post.

Another ball bearing chart from 1938 Hub Cycle catalog. This one shows the number and size of balls in the retainer.



This is a chart from the 38 Island Supply catalog. It's confusing as no retainer numbers are used, only Islands' part numbers. With a little sleuthing you can match to the other charts if you need to.



Edit: Also a couple of pages from a 1932 Rollfast catalog.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 19, 2016)

Murray/Musselman hub page from 1953.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2016)

From 1941 Sears Christmas catalog. V/r Shawn


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2016)

Some images from 1923 Mead brochure.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2016)

Evinrude Streamflow advertisement, courtesy @*brwstrmgmt*

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/evinrude-streamflow-information.87963/


----------



## Mark Mattei (May 3, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2016)

https://archive.org/details/bicycleaccess00riceuoft





Courtesy of Cabe member Trainman999
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ar...rts-suppiler-catalogs-like-this-online.93642/


----------



## Barkeep (Aug 10, 2016)

1936 Columbia


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 19, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/info-on-rebuilding-morrow-hub.7697/


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 21, 2016)

1957 Raleigh dealer spare parts/repair catalogue. All Raleigh, Rudge, Robin Hood and Humber models  plus  Sturmey Archer hubs/brakes and Dynohub/Dyno-luxe.
Part 1-


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 21, 2016)

1957 Raleigh etc.
Part 2-


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2016)

1957 Raleigh etc.
Part 3-


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2016)

1957 Raleigh etc.
Part 4-


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2016)

1957 Raleigh etc.
Part 5-


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 8, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1954-chicago-cycle-xmas-catalog.3044/

A really nice 1954 X-mas catalog posted by akikuro.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 8, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1937-38-goodyear-catalog.7366/

1937-38 Goodyear catalog pages


http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1931-1938-western-auto-catalogs.10694/

1931 and 1938 Western Auto pages 

Thanks again to akikuro who posted these.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 8, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-goodyear-catalog.5014/


Also courtesy of akikuro.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2016)

1893


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 4, 2017)

light and horn wiring diagrams
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/wire-diagrams.658/


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 5, 2017)

.
View attachment 405445


View attachment 405446



View attachment 405447


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2017)

1953 Gregor Cycle Supply Catalog, thanks @fordmike65 @tripple3 @WetDogGraphix 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1953-georger-cycle-supply-catalog.105431/


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 10, 2017)

1900 Fork Crown Profiles courtesy @filmonger


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 10, 2017)

*Bicycling For Women Pope Mfg.  Co *
Part 1
Courtesy of @MrColumbia


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 10, 2017)

*Bicycling For Women Pope Mfg. Co *
Part 2
Courtesy of @MrColumbia


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)

Who gots goodies to post?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)

New Departure Twin Streak 2spd Instructions courtesy @catfish


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 21, 2017)

Persons majestic catalog courtesy @Krakatoa


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

Here is a packet of Raleigh material that a customer kept with his two Raleigh's purchased in 1968.

Link to album


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2017)

Very cool @bikeymonkey 
I've uploaded here just in case your album goes away one day, if it's a prob lemme know


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2017)

New Departure DD 2-speed Instructions courtesy @RUDY CONTRATTI


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 17, 2017)

pre-1933 French Bicycles and Accessories info, courtesy @filmonger :

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/french-bicycles-accessories-info.108975/#post-716209


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 19, 2017)

1961 Walthour & Hood Catalog - Huffy, Dayton and Raleigh Bicycles
Courtesy @Oilit 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/19...yton-and-raleigh-bicycles.108410/#post-717003


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2017)

Ladies Elgin Owners Manual:


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 21, 2017)

Some Mead Albums from my albums pages. 


1919 Mead
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1919-mead-catalog.1998/




1923 Mead
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1923-mead-ranger.1467/




Teens Mead accessories catalog No. 118
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/mead-accessories-catalog.1591/




1934 Mead
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1934-mead-ranger.1464/





1936 Mead
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1936-mead-catalog.1451/




And Various Mead ads
http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/mead-ads.1717/


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2017)

Complete 1964 Schwinn Dealer Catalog:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1964-schwinn-dealer-catalog.110451/


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 14, 2017)

Huffy Radiobike Tank Schematic/Instructions.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2017)

1950 Chicago Cycle Supply Phantom


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Excelsior Mfg from 1936 Standard Cycle Co.



 


1936 Huffman Streamline


 

Looks like they were clearing out last years models. Notice error in copy concerning saddle, pedals, and bars


 

1936 CWC offerings


 

1936 Silver King


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2018)

Not sure of this has already been added here, but I found it helpful.

Thanks to @3-speeder


----------



## bike (Jun 23, 2018)

Cable operated 2-Speed
Bendix Power Brake instructions:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-routing-shifter-cable-for-bendix-2-speed.133554/#post-897075


----------



## mrg (Apr 25, 2020)

DANA 3 speed bicycle transmission


----------



## comet (Aug 19, 2020)

This manual came with a 1974 Raleigh International. But it has simple easy to follow instructions on Sturmey Archer, Campy, Huret, Simplex, roller brakes, dyno hubs, tyres and more.


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2020)

Delta PT Horn.


----------



## Serrano (Aug 24, 2020)

Murray trike assemby instructions


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 11, 2021)

Posted several years ago, and very much worth mentioning again, here's the 1940 Torrington catalog, posted by cds2323



			https://thecabe.com/forum/media/cover-1940-torrington-catalog.24080/


----------



## koolbikes (Nov 20, 2021)

1981 SCHWINN Cruiser 20" & 24" Specification Sheet


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 9, 2021)

1937 Hercules Cycle and Motor Co. Price List


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 1, 2022)

Richard Sachs documents and photos.  Date unknown.


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 5, 2022)

Update: Mr. Sachs kindly responded to my inquiry and dated the documents to 1980.


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 6, 2022)

1898 (I believe from reading the text) 8 panel brochure from RACYCLE.  Folded size is approximately 3.5 inches x 6.5 inches.

WARNING:  Contains racist commentary.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 15, 2022)

1971 Murray Wheelgoods Catalog - 19 pages - 8.5" x 11"


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 15, 2022)

1970 Murray Wheelgoods Catalog - 19 pages - 8.5" x 11"


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2022)

Well, went through this whole thread,
can not find a parts list pic of the New Departure model D
on _most_ of the bikes... we love.
Morrow, a few times in here.
Musselman/Elgin more than twice.
lil' help please.😊


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2022)

from our fearless leader @sm2501 



Thank you Scott!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2022)

schematics exploded view hub diagrams courtesy @Jesse McCauley 









						Early Multi Speed Hub Identification - Exploded Views | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Like many of you fine folk I am fascinated by the multi and variable speed hubs produced from the late 19th and early 20th century.   One caveat of my fascination is that it comes with a heavy dose of ignorance on my part, which leads me to this thread.   I would like to compile as many...




					thecabe.com


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 17, 2022)

New Departure Twin Streak


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Jul 19, 2022)

-----

1939 Brown Brothers (British cycle fittings) catalogue:










						1939 Brown Brothers catalogue
					

Explore this photo album by Dawes-man on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com
				






-----


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Schwinn Aerocycle


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Schwinn autocycle


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Schwinn model B


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Delta Horn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 19, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> *Include a concise text description of the literature for search purposes. As Detective Sergeant Joe Friday sez, "Just the facts": make, model, year/era if known.*
> 
> To search for a word on a page, use CTRL+F, type the word in the search box, ENTER. If the word appears on the page the # of occurrences will show and the word(s) will be highlighted.




please  🙂


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Flying Mercury


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 19, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> please  🙂



pretty please?
😅


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2022)

Evinrude


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2022)

1955 Huffy 8 pg brochure featuring the Customliner


----------



## Chadillac (Oct 24, 2022)

It’s not much but it’s honest work


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 24, 2022)

catfish said:


> Delta Horn
> 
> View attachment 1665518



I posted this picture back on 6/14/2015 post #22


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 3, 2022)

Mead Cycle Co. Ad out of Popular Science Monthly June, 1930.


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 8, 2022)

Sears 1954 Fall-Winter color pages.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 9, 2022)

Period advertising. | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I saw this ad in an old magazine, and I thought of Chris, aka Slick and his gal Karla.   Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 23, 2022)

Persons - Majestic MFG. Co. Dealer Catalog...
Seats, Pedals, Accessories


----------



## koolbikes (Dec 23, 2022)

Persons - Majestic MFG Co.
Banana / Bucket Polo Seat Ad


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 1, 2023)

1934 colson catalog









						1934 Colson Catalogue | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

We have another catalogue to share, this time a 1934 Colson. Pages 2-5 had to be scanned from a repro as our original is missing those pages.




					thecabe.com


----------

